
Ask HN: How did you know you weren't cut out to be an engineer? - throwaway29854
I&#x27;m having problems in my current job and I&#x27;m starting to doubt I have what it takes to be a software engineer. Have you changed industries? What caused you to make the decision? And how did it turn out?
======
croo
This is such a strange thing to doubt. I'm so distracted by it I can't really
answer your question. Being a software engineer is a bunch of knowledge
accompanied with some level of problem solving. You can even be a medicore one
and use the paychecks to pay your hobby or something you actually like. So why
throw it away if you don't know what you are throwing it away for?

There are work conditions where you have to call the police on the manager
because he locked you in the building until the release is done. There are
also work conditions where you want to work but everyone else wants to pet a
cat for another half hour after lunch and the boredom slowly kills your mind.
And there are a lot of nice workplaces in-between.

If you have any memory about the joy of programming I highly suggest to doubt
the workplace before yourself.

------
badpun
I feel like I'm not exactly cut out for it (I can't stomach the agile/scrum
collaborative aspects, among other things), yet I do it anyway. Just gotta
find a relaxed job with low-ish expectations.

